# showgirl or nn?



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My friends rooster. Is he a NN or a showgirl? She says he is a showgirl.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never heard anything but a Silkie called a Showgirl. Don't ask why they're called a Showgirl and not an NN. 

I guess I need to do some digging why that is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got the answer, Silkies are the only breed known as a Showgirl and that all has to do with the feathers of the Silkie.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

A friend told me he is a nn as he doesnt really have silkie feathersbut if my other friend crossed him with silkie hens she might get a 1st generation showgirl. 
They are very popular out here for some reason


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never figured out the draw to them.

It would take more than one crossing to a Silkie to consider it a Showgirl. First gen crosses are soft feathered but they are not Silkie feathered. And then there's the whole thing of not having all of the Silkie characteristics like the girl in my avatar.


----------



## KatieW1996 (Jan 20, 2020)

This is a NN.


----------

